# anybody doing iui?



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Am a newbie to this site, but thought I would post my goings on to see if anybody else is going through the same things as me.

I am on my first try of iui. I have been told that the success rate is only 6% so trying not to be too pessimistic about it. Does anybody know if anyone has succeeded first time on this. I am injecting every other day and am due for first scan on Friday.

Love to hear from anybody.

Take care

Shazia


----------



## teri (May 14, 2005)

Hello shazia, my name is teri, i too am going through my first iui treatment.  I have just finished clomid today, which is making me really woozy, and start the injections tomorrow   not looking forward to them!) I  My scan is due on Tuesday to see how we are progressing, so i'll keep fingers crossed for both of us! 

I think the success rate is 1 in 10 people who conceive first time.  We are having two iui's on the nhs, then, if not successful we have to go private, and success rates vary greatly from clinic to clinic some clinics are up to 36% success rate!

How have you been feeling?  Are your moods fine?  or like mine  are you up and down like a yo yo?

Let me know how you get on, good luck with your scan!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey Teri

Nice to have somebody else to go through this with. I haven't been taking clomid this time, I did before just as a fertility drug to make me ovulate but the results were up and down, sometimes I did but mostly not. This time i started on noresthisterone and now am on injections. When I was taking the clomid (150mg) I found I got very sleepy mid afternoon (as if pregnant infact!) but had very interrupted sleep at night. Also it affected my eyesight at night going from a darkened room into bright light which was horrid.

So far on the jabs I have been fine a few headaches but nothing else. Have you been eating lots of fresh pineapple? Sposed to be good whilst doing injections and drink lots of water aswell!!!!

Good to hear from you, hope we can keep in touch through this cycle.

Fingers crossed 

Shazia
XXX


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

are you my cousins wife shazia...or have i got wrong end of stick    caroline xxxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hello sweetie it is you ... how's the injecting going  do you have a rough day for basting ..i think iui is good if there are no tubal problems...caroline x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey you

Yeah its me how d'you guess?!!! How you feeling on your 2ww? Any signs of anything or you just not thinking about it. This is such a lovely site have you posted before?

May have problems with this cycle as my day 10 falls on the bank holiday so cannot be scanned that day or the next, so they will see on the Firday and if they think its imminentn just tell us to try ourselves and then I presume scan after the bh and if we've mised it obviously not go through with the treatment, but theres still always a chance of conceiving without the treatment so all won't be lost plus we won't need to pay!!! Always a bonus!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

all i can say is sometimes ( especially first go) you take a bit longer to respond as most clinics tend to start you off on a lower dose, so it may work out that it doesn't fall on the bh ...i'm ok noticng every single twinge..got k doing all the washing and stuff.... not been out the house since saturday  going a bit  ...i'm testing on 3rd but don't tell doony as we're telling everyone testing on 4th...  there is an iui thread part 79 i think they are up to anyway just stay     love caroline xxx  i think i've done over 100 posts ...


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi there, it took my ovaries forever to wake up to the injections.  I had 27 injections in the end and some were double dose strength.  Providing you are having regular scans to keep an eye on things you should be fine.  It was definitely worth it for us, we were given about a 5% chance of it working at the beginning, now expecting twins in 10 weeks time.  Although I do know it doesn't always work out like that, there is the IUI BFP thread if you want a read of other success stories! Do come across to the IUI girls thread 

Love Fone xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Fone,

Thanks for your positive message and congratulations - what a result!!!
Good to know I am not the only person who takes ages to respond, although sounds like you may be a winner on those stakes, but worth the perserverance obviously!!!
Have been posting on the iui thread 80 so hope to see you there.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy but the end result a lot more!!! 

Shazia
XXXX


----------

